# my first rescue



## blizzy (Oct 27, 2008)

I rescued my first cat when I was 5 yrs old. I found her behind our garage and she was about 6 weeks old. She was dirty and wet and looked awful. I named her "Tuffy". As my dad forbid pets, I hid her in the garage and snuck food and milk out to her. After a couple of weeks my mom found out but did not tell dad. Over the next few months , dad of course found out and relented as long as we kept "that **** cat" out of the house. It did not take long before that rule got broken and dad accepted her. I knew she was an official member of the family when early one morning I saw my dad feeding "that **** cat" some "snacks" while he was packing his lunch. She was inside most of the time but was usually outside at night by her choice. She learned how to climb the trellis ouside the front door and sleep on the porch roof. One night when Tuffy was about 5 yrs old my mom was woke by a terrible cat fight and commotion outside the front of the house. There was blood and fur all over the front step. The next morning Tuffy was missing. We looked and looked and called her name but could not find her. One afternoon about 5 weeks later my mom was talking to the neighbor lady who was out hanging clothes on her clothesline. She asked if we ever found our cat. Mom replied that we had not and had given up hope of ever finding her alive. Just then mom looked across the yard and there was Tuffy trotting across the yard toward her !
She had a nasty bump on her head with a big scab and another nasty scab on her neck. She was very thin and weak. Within a few weeks she was her usual beautiful self. She lived to be 17 years old.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

What a beautiful story! Tuffy was a lucky cat that you found her. Isn't it amazing how the right cat can wiggle right into peoples hearts! I'm glad your dad accepted her and she lived to be a loved old kitty.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

What a lovely story. I'm so glad Tuffy found her way into your Dad's heart.

seashell


----------

